# Flat pack viv builder needed!



## pinacalada (Jul 21, 2009)

Looking for a viv builder who can make flat pack vivs so that I am able to put the reptiles in my bedroom, our stairs are curved and narrow so they must be flat packed! Looking for a viv that will look good with our bedroom furniture not just the average viv. If any one knows anyone that can do this please let me know! Need it built ASAP!


Thank you!


----------



## scott stewart (Jan 10, 2011)

I'll second that haha


----------



## xx-SAVANNAH-xx (Jan 9, 2010)

Viv exotic do a flat packed viv called modx iv just put 3 6ft vivs in my bedroom. They are very neat and tidy but the company is an absolute nightmare. One of my vivs didn't have glass, and I went to put up another yesterday got everything ready and then the glass didn't even fit.


----------



## scott stewart (Jan 10, 2011)

So stay away from them then ???


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

Speak to Volly on here, he's making me a new stack which comes fully build I'm sure he could do you flat pack, huge range of woods colours etc made to measure !!

And he's very reasonable with prices !!


----------



## scott stewart (Jan 10, 2011)

is volly still making vivs??


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

scott stewart said:


> is volly still making vivs??


Yep mine should be ready soon !!!! :mf_dribble:


----------



## scott stewart (Jan 10, 2011)

oh i thought he had taken a break


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

scott stewart said:


> oh i thought he had taken a break


I'm not to sure he's very busy it's a fair few weeks wait but from his photos of pervious viv there worth the wait


----------



## scott stewart (Jan 10, 2011)

Yeah I've used volly before nice guy


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

xx-SAVANNAH-xx said:


> Viv exotic do a flat packed viv called modx iv just put 3 6ft vivs in my bedroom. They are very neat and tidy but the company is an absolute nightmare. One of my vivs didn't have glass, and I went to put up another yesterday got everything ready *and then the glass didn't even fit.*



Isn't that because the glass is usually the wrong way round.. or the runners are on wrong so it falls out?


----------



## kevinsampson (Oct 22, 2008)

try loobylou211, not to sure if they make them any more but there vivs were very very impressive seen them myself.


----------



## scott stewart (Jan 10, 2011)

thanks for all the info guys ill check them out


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

If you're in Shropshire, try Dave's Vivariums Custom Viv's 

He used to be on here, or still is but not as often. Ratboy or something.


----------



## scott stewart (Jan 10, 2011)

thankyou meko


----------



## scott stewart (Jan 10, 2011)

Daves Custom Vivs isn't in business anymore just got the email back from him shame as he was in shropshire ohwell ..back to the drawing board lol


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

xx-SAVANNAH-xx said:


> Lmao, had to double read this are you for real mate, runners only go on one way since one side holds wood the other has two runners for the glass. and how can a piece of glass be upside down its the same size whether you turn it upside down lol go back to your spiff pal.


When you say didn't fit do the doors appear too short? I've had this problem before on the MODX36 and it's the runners at fault. I swapped to standard black runners and the glass is a perfect fit. The last MODX36 main I bought was fine but I recently bought a 2nd hand (although never used) MODX36 extension and I have the same problem again, the glass appears too short, I've had to pull the top runner down slightly to keep the glass in. 

If I remember today I'll compaire the runners on the main and extension, there must be a height difference on them.


----------



## beardedAlan (Apr 19, 2012)

Have you thought about making you own?
B&Q will cut any size you want and you can pick up vents and glass runners there too. glass is pretty cheap also. whats the worst that could happen?


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

Should point out that not all B&Q's will a) cut wood or b) cut furniture (melamine) board. Or local won't touch furniture board. So worth checking before you go down that route.


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

I think Meko means instead of turning it upaide down, turn it sideways? So if the 8" is the length, make it the height kind of thing?

and the runners do for sure have a top and a bottom ( i think the deeper ones go on the bottom but don't hold me to that been years since I built a viv! xx


----------



## xx-SAVANNAH-xx (Jan 9, 2010)

:lol2::lol2: I know from talking to you that you have never seen one of these vivs before I don't want to row with you because I know I'm right iv built 6 of them stop trying to be a smartarse. The glass wouldn't fit if you turned it upside down inside out sideways do you understand it's too small now go away.:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Vidi Vici Veni (May 30, 2012)

As funny as this is. I'm gonna jump in an say I thought the runners have slight tapers, so the glass will go in on the left side and slide right and so on. But I'm wrong a lot of the time. So I ain't gonna say it for sure.


----------



## Vidi Vici Veni (May 30, 2012)

xx-SAVANNAH-xx said:


> :lol2::lol2: I know from talking to you that you have never seen one of these vivs before I don't want to row with you because I know I'm right iv built 6 of them stop trying to be a smartarse. The glass wouldn't fit if you turned it upside down inside out sideways do you understand it's too small now go away.:Na_Na_Na_Na:


I can't deny. He is right mate.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

xx-SAVANNAH-xx said:


> :lol2::lol2: I know from talking to you that you have never seen one of these vivs before I don't want to row with you because I know I'm right iv built 6 of them stop trying to be a smartarse. The glass wouldn't fit if you turned it upside down inside out sideways do you understand it's too small now go away.:Na_Na_Na_Na:



You really aren't helping yourself. One of which vivs? They said vivexotic, you said you've built some but didn't say which. I've got a vivexotic here so I have seen them and seen plenty of posts where people have struggled with the glass because the runners or glass were wrong. 

This all started because of your first reply to me. Instead of explaining why yours isn't right, you replied like a tool and have been digging yourself deeper ever since. 
If you replied properly, we wouldn't be here now


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

Keep the discussion clean folks. There's no need for insults.


----------



## xx-SAVANNAH-xx (Jan 9, 2010)

Right wel keep it clean now do I have to take photos people telling me I'm wrong none of you have seen the glass you would have to be a magician to get the glass in because it is the wrong glass I can't believe that people are trying to argue when you haven't seen it. The runners are not a problem the glass is cut for maybe a 2ft viv not 3ft it's a factory fault stop arguing because your wrong and the first viv that I bought from the company had a whole piece of glass missing but I suppose that was my fault as wel maybe i didn't open the box right.


----------



## xx-SAVANNAH-xx (Jan 9, 2010)

Meko said:


> You really aren't helping yourself. One of which vivs? They said vivexotic, you said you've built some but didn't say which. I've got a vivexotic here so I have seen them and seen plenty of posts where people have struggled with the glass because the runners or glass were wrong.
> 
> This all started because of your first reply to me. Instead of explaining why yours isn't right, you replied like a tool and have been digging yourself deeper ever since.
> If you replied properly, we wouldn't be here now


Also I'm sure I stated viv exotic modx.


----------



## Vidi Vici Veni (May 30, 2012)

When someone was trying to be helpful and you reply like this. Everything else he gave you was warranted. The point is, neither in your first post nor this one, did you say the glass was too small. You said it didn't fit.


----------



## xx-SAVANNAH-xx (Jan 9, 2010)

Vidi Vici Veni said:


> When someone was trying to be helpful and you reply like this. Everything else he gave you was warranted. The point is, neither in your first post nor this one, did you say the glass was too small. You said it didn't fit.


Are you talking about me, because I'm sure i was trying to be helpful in the first place and he started trying to make me the problem of something he had no clue about. Sorry next time il make sure I draw a diagram because I'm sure not fitting includes being too small.


----------



## Vidi Vici Veni (May 30, 2012)

xx-SAVANNAH-xx said:


> Are you talking about me, because I'm sure i was trying to be helpful in the first place and he started trying to make me the problem of something he had no clue about. Sorry next time il make sure I draw a diagram because I'm sure not fitting includes being too small.


But it could also mean what he said. Your comment was just rude and obnoxious. You tried to belittle someone and ended up being made to look a fool. Nevermind.


----------



## xx-SAVANNAH-xx (Jan 9, 2010)

Vidi Vici Veni said:


> But it could also mean what he said. Your comment was just rude and obnoxious. You tried to belittle someone and ended up being made to look a fool. Nevermind.


I don't care what you ppl think, he never asked me any questions in the first place he just took it to be a problem that I'd made myself when that wasn't the case. and the reason I got offensive was because he was trying to make me look stupid over something he's never even seen before.


----------



## dramen (May 29, 2012)

Hi all,

I got my first vivarium a couple of weeks ago, Its a Vivexotic 24LX so different to the ones in the original post.

I got the thing built and runners put on and then found the glass wouldnt fit. Now bear in mind i'm an engineer so used to doing this! It took me 30 minutes of trying to work it out and it was so simple.

The runners are different sizes and the larger runner does not go on the bottom as previously posted (No fault of poster as he did say it was years since he last built one). The larger runner goes on the top and then the glass can be fitted perfectly.

I'm not saying this is the case for all models obviously but was in my case.

Edit :- Could it be possible that a screw up sent out a few batches with both small runners instead of one of each?


----------



## xx-SAVANNAH-xx (Jan 9, 2010)

dramen said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I got my first vivarium a couple of weeks ago, Its a Vivexotic 24LX so different to the ones in the original post.
> 
> ...


I think the problem was that they make a 2ftx2ft and a 3ftx3ft and they must have put in the wrong glass it wouldn't of mattered which way the runners went because the glass just didn't reach each runner it was way too small.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

xx-SAVANNAH-xx said:


> Also I'm sure I stated viv exotic modx.


Yep you did. Sorry mate i didn't notice you mentioned the Modx when I first read it.



xx-SAVANNAH-xx said:


> Are you talking about me, because I'm sure i was trying to be helpful in the first place and *he started trying to make me the problem* of something he had no clue about. Sorry next time il make sure I draw a diagram because I'm sure not fitting includes being too small.





xx-SAVANNAH-xx said:


> I don't care what you ppl think,* he never asked me any questions in the first place he just took it to be a problem that I'd made myself when that wasn't the case. and the reason I got offensive was because he was trying to make me look stupid over something he's never even seen before*.


and no I didn't. I didn't accuse of of anything on the first reply; as I'd mentioned in the other replies, a common problem that people have posted when they get a Vivexotic.. where they put the runners on the wrong way (ie top on the bottom), or they don't realise that the glass is a slightly different size and put it the wrong way round.

Everything else from that point started because you *thought* I was trying make you look stupid, when in fact I was asking a simple question.



anyway, I'm not arguing about it. I didn't try to make you look stupid, I just asked a general question that catches a lot of people out; and hadn't realised you did mention a Modx but you decided to take a funny about it.


----------

